# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Süd Thailand >  Thai Skies

## schorschilia

einfach zurücklehnen und geniessen

----------


## schiene

...und nun?
...sitz ich auf Arbeit und hab Lust auf Urlaub.
...das ist nicht fair  :: 

schöner Film  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Um was geht es da?

----------


## wein4tler

Wahrscheinlich bist Du zu spät und der Film lief schon 2013.

----------


## Siamfan

> Wahrscheinlich bist Du zu spät und der Film lief schon 2013.


Nee, ich hatte vergessen ein Ticket zu kaufen!  :: 




> ich haette es halt gerne gewusst. Geht es um Fallschirmspringen?

----------


## schorschilia

> Nee, ich hatte vergessen ein Ticket zu kaufen!



Wieso Ticket kaufen, wenn du nur...






> einfach zurücklehnen und geniessen


https://vimeo.com/66554966

----------


## Siamfan

Danke! 
Weststrand hat schon was!

----------

